# ---Bradley vs Pacquiao II, undercard, RBR Thread---



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m doing this right now, because the olympic silver medalist from Brazil, Esquiva Falcão will fight in a few minutes in the undercard. :good

Esquiva Falcão vs Publio Pena.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Pretty_Girl_Lori, Sportv *2* will show the Esquiva fight in a few minutes, the broadcast started already :good (the main event will be at 23:00, Sportv and Bandsports will show it live for us)


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

cool this is also being shown on HBO Latino


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

TSOL said:


> cool this is also being shown on HBO Latino


The Esquiva fight ? Nice.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Vic said:


> The Esquiva fight ? Nice.


yeah theyre showing 3 fights. Think Esquiva's up first


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I was just to start the undercard up, good job vic.

The televised undercard might be more entertaining than the ppv undercard.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> cool this is also being shown on HBO Latino


THX for the heads up :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How good is Falcao Vic?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> THX for the heads up :good


:cheers :bbb


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How good is Falcao Vic?


Very talented, is just a matter of how much he will evolve now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No reason for nady to break them up right there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Falcao is very fluid, but he is going to have imrpove that defense..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 1 - 10-9 Esquiva, obviously.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Wonder if Falcao has that Brazilian glass tho??


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Falcao is very fluid, but he is going to have imrpove that defense..


I agree, it´s something that other people noticed in the first fight too.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Falcao doesn't seem to be heavy handed, really is gonna have to move more IMHO to progress. That said his combo throwing is pretty nice.


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

Free and legal HD stream for the undercard fights:

www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/mediapl...iateId=&fight_key=2014_04_12_pacquiao_bradley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How is Freitas's nephew doing?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great body punches, lovely work there. 10-9 Esquiva again.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Lets go Esquiva


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

God damn who is breating on the Top Rank mic. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Falcao is not a power puncher.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Esquiva's got nice combos, whats impressing me the most is his accuracy. He needs to chill on trying to get the knock out though. It's the only reason he's getting hit.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How is Freitas's nephew doing?


Didn´t read anything from recently, since his last fight :think.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Falcao is not a power puncher.


He isn´t, but he is busy! That will help him a lot...


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Falcão needs to improve. He got tired too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> He isn´t, but he is busy! That will help him a lot...


Yeah he needs to just move in and out and work on that and keeping range.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Falcão needs to improve his jab.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

colonial bob really is trying to press for a underserved stoppage. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Falcao is gonna have problems at 160, I would say he might need to go to 154, but he couldn't even make 160 for this fight. I can't see him making any noise at 160


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Falcao got stunned by that right late, a little.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Christina looks better than Ashanti.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ashanti is still on point. 

Who's ordering the fight?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He needs to improve his defense, he also got tired early there, but the talent is there IMO, he will improve, looking forward to watch his career.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

I believe this is also being shown on www.toprank.com/livestream


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Ashanti is still on point.
> 
> Who's ordering the fight?


I'll be watching the fight in Russian


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> He needs to improve his defense, he also got tired early there, but the talent is there IMO, he will improve, looking forward to watch his career.


I don't see it man, not at the current 160, especially with Curtis, GGG, Quillen, Jacobs, and others there, with Canelo potentially moving up alone with Lara and etc.
I think with his poor defense (which can be improved) but his lack of power in the division he is gonna have problems moving up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'll be watching the fight in Russian


Christina looks better each time there's a fight. excellent looking woman. I'm going back-and-forth on whether I buy it or not...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Kalleb said:


> Falcão needs to improve. He got tired too.


When Yamaguchi is fighting again, did you hear anything ?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bou't to throw some lamb chops on the grill......not sure about buying it....might submit though


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

You can stream this on http://www.toprank.tv/


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't see it man, not at the current 160, especially with Curtis, GGG, Quillen, Jacobs, and others there, with Canelo potentially moving up alone with Lara and etc.
> I think with his poor defense (which can be improved) but his lack of power in the division he is gonna have problems moving up.


But it´s only his second fight, man. I think Esquiva has the time to improve, he is only 23..and he has the right mentality for this, he is very focused in his career and all.
I´m not saying he will be another Marvin Hagler, but he has a pretty good future in boxing, imo, if he continues to evolve...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perez looks like a solid Juan Diaz..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it.......who's gotta good stream?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> But it´s only his second fight, man. I think Esquiva has the time to improve, he is only 23..and he has the right mentality for this, he is very focused in his career and all.
> I´m not saying he will be another Marvin Hagler, but he has a pretty good future in boxing, imo, if he continues to evolve...


I'm talking about him as a high level Paulie malinaggi in the next 3 years, except with a chin not as proven.
It doesn't look good for him, especially if he grows out of the division.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm talking about him as a high level Paulie malinaggi in the next 3 years, except with a chin not as proven.
> It doesn't look good for him, especially if he grows out of the division.


So you agree that he can be a champion ? Fair enough, I´m cool with that.. we have no idea yet of how good he will be in 3 years but I think his career would already be sucessful if he can be a world champion (remember, Brazil only had 4 in history, Jofre, Miguel de Oliveira, Popó and Valdemir Pereira)...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> So you agree that he can be a champion ? Fair enough, I´m cool with that.. we have no idea yet of how good he will be in 3 years but I think his career would already be sucessful if he can be a world champion (remember, Brazil only had 4 in history, Jofre, Miguel de Oliveira, Popó and Valdemir Pereira)...


no I don't really think he can be a champion, I mean Paulie comparisons in the idea of skillset. Paulie himself is lucky from matchmaking for having his titles in the first place.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> no I don't really think he can be a champion, I mean Paulie comparisons in the idea of skillset. Paulie himself is lucky from matchmaking for having his titles in the first place.


Okay, time will tell, I hope he wins a title.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Vic said:


> So you agree that he can be a champion ? Fair enough, I´m cool with that.. we have no idea yet of how good he will be in 3 years but I think his career would already be sucessful if he can be a world champion (remember, Brazil only had 4 in history, Jofre, Miguel de Oliveira, Popó and Valdemir Pereira)...


he looks like he can definitely win a title. as for the rest, way too early to tell.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

TSOL said:


> he looks like he can definitely win a title. as for the rest, way too early to tell.


I agree, early to tell, but he has that natural talent for boxing, IMO.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

sweeet body shot KO by Oscar Valdez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Valdez is a nice prospect, wonder how he will look at he steps up the comp.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Valdez gets hit too much for my liking. Nice body shot though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> I agree, early to tell, but he has that natural talent for boxing, IMO.


I can see the natural talent, but the way the division is comprised with his skill set it might be a tough order to get a championship. I'm rooting for him though, he just has to really tighten up that defense and fight smarter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Montoya coming out to 3 6 Mafia?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at how fat and soft this guy looks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Montoya looking for a place to fall already. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brutal right hand, but he should have gotten the count.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Nail looks badass. Got Robert Garcia in his corner too. Im gonna be watching out for this dude


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude looks bigger on the screen than he did in the gym.
I remember him now on Seckbach's Garcia Reality show.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

That was a brutal KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn he won already? missed it...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

WVII is easily my fav PR fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> WVII is easily my fav PR fighter.


How has he been since Donaire?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell Roach.
"If Manny can't beat Bradley, then he might as well retire. Bradley isn't at the level as some of the other fighters we've fought. He's at the same level as Rios"
GTFO


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at this guys chin.

Guy literally doesn't have one at all.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How has he been since Donaire?


Crap


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Freddie still wants those checks, after Tim wins tonight he will argue about fighting floyd or someone else..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Fucking hell Roach.
> "If Manny can't beat Bradley, then he might as well retire. Bradley isn't at the level as some of the other fighters we've fought. He's at the same level as Rios"
> GTFO


Roach is a troll :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> Roach is a troll :lol:


just a matter of a short time now. he may eat those words...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Christina did something to her nose. It didn't used to be so pointy.
She is still baby momma material though.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Christina did something to her nose. It didn't used to be so pointy.
> She is still baby momma material though.


^


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight isn't going to hold up through the fight.
Make plants to jump to ESB


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford picking Bradley :verysad


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone here is picking Vargas against Khabib ?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Anyone here is picking Vargas against Khabib ?


never seen Khabib, so I'll blindly be pulling for Vargas


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> never seen Khabib, so I'll blindly be pulling for Vargas


I watched Vargas more, I think I´ve seen only one Khabib fight but I liked him. Vargas always looked so uncreative to me.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

What the fuck happened to the stream?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Anyone here is picking Vargas against Khabib ?


No. I don't see how he could beat Khabib, even with the size advantage. On the flip side, he seems a popular fighter, and Bob's integrity is... (how do we put this?)... it's somewhat questionable. But i do not see him winning in a fair way, no.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vargas eventually deal with Omatoso's size, but tonight is a different kettle of fish.

He was the Mayweather promotions big hope once upon a time.

As the bigger man, can he adapt his style to turn it into an advantage?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Felix has a really nice jab.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thought Larry Merchant retired? I see him commentating a lot of fights these days :yep


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is not a PPV -level fight. I would be pissed if I paid for this. Will there be another fight before the main event?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Vaskwezz...


Gotta love Roy.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is not a PPV -level fight. I would be pissed if I paid for this. Will there be another fight before the main event?


It's been entertaining. That's all I really ask an opening bout be. Two more fights after this before Tim-Manny.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

can I get a pm please


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Fight is competitive and punches are being landed. No complaints from me.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl

I have Col Bob, Mario Lopez (Save by Bell :lol:, and Larry Merchant Makin the calls  :horse


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lampley realizing he made a string of latently gay comments and trying to recover on the fly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smirk said:


> It's been entertaining. That's all I really ask an opening bout be. Two more fights after this before Tim-Manny.


Maybe on ESPN or FOX, but a PPV? Really?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Fight is competitive and punches are being landed. No complaints from me.


:cheers

They scrapping :scaredas:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Maybe on ESPN or FOX, but a PPV? Really?


This undercard is nothing special but it should be totally decent.

Not sure why you are upset about the first of four bouts, especially since it has been entertaining.

Would you prefer PCC vs. Theophane?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

who got a good stream for HBO??


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

One of these guys is fighting like a Mexican, but it isn't the Mexican


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Rios is shockingly genial for how crude he seems. Guy cracks me up


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nvm


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> nvm


You get one Cellz?

All I've got is Boxnation


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Smirk said:


> This undercard is nothing special but it should be totally decent.
> 
> Not sure why you are upset about the first of four bouts, especially since it has been entertaining.
> 
> Would you prefer PCC vs. Theophane?


Because I'm not entertained.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Crazy to think at Uchiyama beat Vasquez every round and brutally stopped him.

6-3 Vasquez


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Maybe on ESPN or FOX, but a PPV? Really?


Better than Canelos brother as a co feature on Canelo Angulo tbf


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Crazy to think at Uchiyama beat Vasquez every round and brutally stopped him.
> 
> 6-3 Vasquez


True.
I knew Vasquez before this fight, and knew he was good, but this is bloody impressive!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Vasquez looks like a mix of Gatti/De La Hoya/Canelo and fights like a smoother Canelo with better stamina


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Streetfight


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

8-3 Vasquez


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

More headbutts than a Josh Clottey fight. dudes forehead is fucked


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Better than Canelos brother as a co feature on Canelo Angulo tbf


Naw. That was an entertaining fight. These guys are just not very good. They aren't even contenders. Just 2 ham-n-eggers throwing punches at each other.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This referee is ruthless. Telling them pussies to take the low blows, HEADBUTT THE CUNT BACK. No warnings around here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight. :smile


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Naw. That was an entertaining fight. These guys are just not very good. They aren't even contenders. Just 2 ham-n-eggers throwing punches at each other.


They're both top fighters at 130 and put on a very competitive and skillful fight. I hope you're just fuckin around.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

"Good looking guy"

The fuck?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Naw. That was an entertaining fight. These guys are just not very good. They aren't even contenders. Just 2 ham-n-eggers throwing punches at each other.


Not sure what your talking about, that last fight was very good to watch. Canelos brother was never a contender, he's basically a journeyman who got on because of his surname and the fact the undercard was a joke.

But you seem like a hater or some sort of Canelo groupie so whatevs.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> "Good looking guy"
> 
> The fuck?


Lookss like HOF Arturo Gatti (RIP).


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

They scored it 6-6 and only reason Vasquez won is because of the point deduction. Shamefull scoring.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Yep, dem scorecards.

Bob Arum hard at work again. On display for all to see.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I scored it 115-112


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather would've gotten Vargas a shot at Danny or Peterson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mayweather would've gotten Vargas a shot at Danny or Peterson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on what?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vargas round IMO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Based on what?


Having access to goldenboy fighters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Mayweather would've gotten Vargas a shot at Danny or Peterson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you supposed he does that to a fighter in a deep and talented division, who hasn't even had a major win yet?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Having access to goldenboy fighters
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Floyd hasn't exactly established a track record of landing TMT guys big fights.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I love Vargas's balance & punch technique. He really makes the most of it. 

- but he's also wasting a lot of energy. He needs to settle down a bit, especially if this fight goes the distance.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vargas is doing better than I expected. 1-1 imo.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> How do you supposed he does that to a fighter in a deep and talented division, who hasn't even had a major win yet?


The diery jean road

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vargas was trained by DLH's original trainer, Alcazar. You can see a lot of similarities between Vargas and a young Oscar. Vargas just doesn't have the same punching power as Oscar.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Not sure what your talking about, that last fight was very good to watch. Canelos brother was never a contender, he's basically a journeyman who got on because of his surname and the fact the undercard was a joke.
> 
> But you seem like a hater or some sort of Canelo groupie so whatevs.


Not a hater, and I have a pretty established dislike of anything Alvarez. The fight was actually pretty good.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> The diery jean road
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm under the impression Peterson's team took that fight as a tune up, sort of voluntary defense. Vargas isn't a "tune up" fight. So unless someone chooses Vargas out of the blue, he's not going to have a title shot handed to him until he faces a few actual challenges. Which is how it should be. I'm sick and tired of guys getting title shots when they don't even have the wins over their peers to justify a shot.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm under the impression Peterson's team took that fight as a tune up, sort of voluntary defense. Vargas isn't a "tune up" fight. So unless someone chooses Vargas out of the blue, he's not going to have a title shot handed to him until he faces a few actual challenges. Which is how it should be. I'm sick and tired of guys getting title shots when they don't even have the wins over their peers to justify a shot.


He'll be WBA regular belt holder and WBA Super, mando for Garcia if he wins here. Also IBO Champion.

Garcia may possibly vacate very soon.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Khabib starting to smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone scoring this?


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

If Vargas slows down there's a chance Khabib could time him and knock him out


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, this is a good fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone scoring this?


Not exactly. But, my bourbon eyes tell me the pale guy is losing because he hasn't been busy enough.

(I'm pretty sure Khabib was surprised by Jessie's pop early)


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> He'll be WBA regular belt holder and WBA Super, mando for Garcia if he wins here. Also IBO Champion.
> 
> Garcia may possibly vacate very soon.


Really? It's gotten past ridiculous how guys today can get title shots after doing nothing as a pro.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Golovkin and the Klitschko's are apparently Russian.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Did TR commentary just call the Klitschkos Russians?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Not exactly. But, my bourbon eyes tell me the pale guy is losing because he hasn't been busy enough.
> 
> (I'm pretty sure Khabib was surprised by Jessie's pop early)


Yeah Jesse has more power than advertised, as does Khabib imo.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Who do you guys have winning?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm under the impression Peterson's team took that fight as a tune up, sort of voluntary defense. Vargas isn't a "tune up" fight. So unless someone chooses Vargas out of the blue, he's not going to have a title shot handed to him until he faces a few actual challenges. Which is how it should be. I'm sick and tired of guys getting title shots when they don't even have the wins over their peers to justify a shot.


TMT promotions is pretty good at getting mando shots, I thought Jean won an eliminator, just how badou jack was in line for a eliminator before he got ktfo, I figured Vargas could have as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Do these ignorant Yank commentators on the Top Rank/Boxnation stream not realise the Klitschkos and Golovkin are not Russian?

I'm a Klit hater but FFS the guy is at war with Russia at the minute. How ignorant can you be of World events, geography and current affairs?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who do you guys have winning?


I actually have the same scorecard as Lederman... (Shudders)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who do you guys have winning?


4-2 Vargas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Not really scoring RBR but if I did would probably have Vargas up by a couple of rounds.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I gave that last round to the russian


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Who do you guys have winning?


Most had it 4-2 for Vargas after 6 over on ESB.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Provodnikov is starting to look like Robert Zdar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Watching this on big screen. Bought the PPV like a chump. Fucking TR and their shithouse undercards. Hoping the main event will make up for it. Pac gonna win.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Khabib's got a wrong gameplan here, he needs to get close and just throw combos.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Really? It's gotten past ridiculous how guys today can get title shots after doing nothing as a pro.


The winner of this fight realistically could be WBA Champion very soon if Garcia moves up. I think it's not to difficult to get a title shot anymore. But winning it and defending it is a different story completely.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

I've given every round to Vargas


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Do these ignorant Yank commentators on the Top Rank/Boxnation stream not realise the Klitschkos and Golovkin are not Russian?
> 
> I'm a Klit hater but FFS the guy is at war with Russia at the minute. How ignorant can you be of World events, geography and current affairs?


It's all for promotion, when Wlad came to NYC for the Ibraghimov fight. They had posters "The Russians are Coming!" all around NY.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

If khabib stays calm but turns it up a little, and Vargas continues to get tighter & sloppier, I think Khabib could turn this around.

- but can he possibly get an honest decision?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

4-4 through 8, if Khabib was a puncher, Jesse would be in trouble, that sneaky right hook is on point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Really good fight this


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Say, are they showing the Falcao fight, or is that already over?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Say, are they showing the Falcao fight, or is that already over?


See the first two pages of the thread.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> It's all for promotion, when Wlad came to NYC for the Ibraghimov fight. They had posters "The Russians are Coming!" all around NY.


True, but they are Russian by descent if I remember correctly, just Ukrainian born.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

These commentators on box-nation are horrible.

They need to just get the normal showtime, is it showtime..? commentators.

That older commentator is really annoying, he has a really annoying voice. And he just says the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Gave that round to Khabib. Vargas just proved he has a chin.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> These commentators on box-nation are horrible.
> 
> They need to just get the normal showtime, is it showtime..? commentators.
> 
> That older commentator is really annoying, he has a really annoying voice. And he just says the same thing over and over again.


That's Larry Merchant.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas need knockdowns to win on my card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Another good fight. To be fair the yanks put on a good show


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

TR undercards always have such a dull feeling to them.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Primadonna Kool said:


> These commentators on box-nation are horrible.
> 
> They need to just get the normal showtime, is it showtime..? commentators.
> 
> That older commentator is really annoying, he has a really annoying voice. And he just says the same thing over and over again.


The Top Rank commentators? Yeah, not so good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas has been a disappointment.
He thinks he is a power puncher, he needs to fight with more distance and stop trying to get into the trenches, its gonna get his ass KO'd when he steps up.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Larry Merchant be like " I have it......7-4 ....for the .........titlemmmmnamememmmm......."


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> That's Larry Merchant.


No the other one....

Merchant is ok.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> See the first two pages of the thread.


Thanks.

I got home from work at 9:30. Dangit...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol "Kebab I mean Khabib".


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

~Cellzki~ said:


> TR undercards always have such a dull feeling to them.


The fight is good but the crowd and commentators..


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

is the main event next?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> No the other one....
> 
> Merchant is ok.


Colonel Bob? Mario Lopez?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khabibb 7-5 on my card


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jessie Vargas is in deep trouble if he fights someone who can crack.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

As much as I love boxing, TR really needs to go back to the drawing board on their undercards. I'm struggling here.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Khabib won, clearly IMO (not saying there isn´t many close rounds, but IMO Khabib won without a doubt)


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

evalistinho said:


> is the main event next?


Nope Beltran vs Usmanee.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont know who will win on the cards. No doubt @Cableaddict will scream boxing corruption though.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bad decision.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bob arum is a POS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I had it for Vargas by a few points.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Home cooking at it's best. This night is sus as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well listening to that 117 card it is going to be a scary night.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm OK with Vargas winning, but that's yet another blatantly paid-off judge.

This just isn't funny any longer.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

The undercard so far has been good.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol: I got it right in the prediction league I don't even know who many of those guys are but apparently you get a lot more fights right if you know LESS and only look on boxrec


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This should be a war


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

I had it 8-4 to Vargas. Khabib did well in the last few rounds but he didn't dominate.

Vargas knows how to expend his energy appropriately and can take a punch. He will be a star.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

man i thought pac-bradley was next :fire


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Dont know who will win on the cards. No doubt @Cableaddict will scream boxing corruption though.





Cableaddict said:


> I'm OK with Vargas winning, but that's yet another blatantly paid-off judge.
> 
> This just isn't funny any longer.


Like clockwork.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> This should be a war
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fear that these two wont gel at all. I could well be wrong though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Beltran is class. This one should be good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

trinidad james in Arash's cornor


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't count usmanee out, dude can bang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I fear that these two wont gel at all. I could well be wrong though.


Yeah some matchups don't mesh Into what we expect them to be....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> The undercard so far has been good.


Been great so far despite all the haters like @turbotime. To be honest its the usual pathetic boxing fans that support Golden Boy/Showtime or HBO/ Top Rank that always without fail shit on the other sides shows, fighters , production etc.

Just so happens the World Forum is full of Golden Boy fangirls.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO sounds salty as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> HBO sounds salty as fuck.


they are trying to set the stage for Tim winning and them shitting on it.


----------



## My Blue Wave (May 18, 2013)

Anyone know when the main event is due?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Pashtun slickness?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1 to Usmanee


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

My Blue Wave said:


> Anyone know when the main event is due?


after this fight


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Big night for Timmy :yep


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

So wait there's another fight? Oh ffs


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Usmanee going to get stopped....soon.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Laid up in a hospital bed with a blood infection, only got my tablet with me. Anyone help me out with a feed either radio or something that will play on android. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Beltran IMHO


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Usmanee is good but too open amd doesn't react well to Beltran's punches. I think he gets ztopped.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Usmanee going to get stopped....soon.


You think? I don't know, he's tough as fuck, but he's going up a weight class for this one.
I think this one is going the distance.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Laid up in a hospital bed with a blood infection, only got my tablet with me. Anyone help me out with a feed either radio or something that will play on android. Thanks in advance


http://www.blogtalkradio.com/wcsteelerfan/2014/04/13/bradley-vs-pacquiao-ii--to-our-loyal-audience

let me know if it works


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Beltran on his game tonight. wants a KO. Arash dealing with him though...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Beltran seems to be too strong.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice line from Roy about Usmanee fighting anyway you want to fight, like his country (afghanistan)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Class by Diaz IMO...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Usmanee has boxed very well possibly 3 rounds up but maybe 2-1?

Regardless I think Beltrans size and power will get to him and stop him at some point.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/wcsteelerfan/2014/04/13/bradley-vs-pacquiao-ii--to-our-loyal-audience
> 
> let me know if it works


Nope thanks for trying. This is more painfully than my illness ggrrrr


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Been great so far despite all the haters like @*turbotime*. To be honest its the usual pathetic boxing fans that support Golden Boy/Showtime or HBO/ Top Rank that always without fail shit on the other sides shows, fighters , production etc.
> 
> Just so happens the World Forum is full of Golden Boy fangirls.


GB is has the better stock in every division really. And they usually have more full cards than TR. It's hardly debatable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Beltran


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Class by Diaz IMO...


Yes. It takes a big man to come crawling.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's just a matter of time before usmanee gets stopped.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Beltran is on a different level power wise. I hope he knocks the other guy out I don't like his style I enjoy boxers but guys like Mayweather despite being not a huge puncher gets respect from his opponentsyou would never see him get walked down even when he moves but this guy is purely moving and shoe shinning I absolutely hate boxers with that style


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

These two are terrible. This fight is ugly to watch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

from what I've heard they said Wildcard doesn't have a unified atmosphere, atleast according to Robert Garcia and the guys in his camp who've been down there.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> GB is has the better stock in every division really. And they usually have more full cards than TR. It's hardly debatable.


I never claimed they didn't but I'd rather if people supported both GB and TR instead of taking sides. I'd rather leave the supporting and fanboyism to following the actual boxers rather than promoters or TV stations. It's also a problem on the Brit forum with Sky/Hearn vs Boxnation/Warren.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Beltran is on a different level power wise. I hope he knocks the other guy out I don't like his style I enjoy boxers but guys like Mayweather despite being not a huge puncher gets respect from his opponentsyou would never see him get walked down even when he moves but this guy is purely moving and shoe shinning I absolutely hate boxers with that style


Have you watched Usmanee before? This definitely isn't his normal style imo.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Beltran taking control.Tough fucker, huge head.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

So pissed off, gonna be in hospital till at least Monday NO pacquiao fight and tommorow I will miss Liverpool vs Man city..
Can not even find a radio station WTF. My head feels like its gonna explode


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Man I love the way Beltran slips, rolls, blocks & parry's punches, its so old school.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Usmanee had 1 weeks notice for this fight and is fighting above his natural Weight class (SFW) so is performing quite well considering.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

godsavethequeen said:


> So pissed off, gonna be in hospital till at least Monday NO pacquiao fight and tommorow I will miss Liverpool vs Man city..
> Can not even find a radio station WTF. My head feels like its gonna explode


Just stream it


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Have you watched Usmanee before? This definitely isn't his normal style imo.


You were right man, he is tough as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Beltran


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Ogi said:


> Just stream it


I am in hospital all I got is my android tablet. If I was at home it would not be a problem


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got back in, fairly fucked up, what times the Pac fight start?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Have you watched Usmanee before? This definitely isn't his normal style imo.


No I haven't seen him before. Usmanee was doing better then he pressured Beltran if he really believed in him self he would do that because it's apparent that Usmanee can't win going backwards. And Beltran is a pretty one handed puncher he's all left hook maybe Usmanee has some trick i don't know of but when he leans forwards pawing with his right hand it's practically an invitation for Beltran to just throw a straight down the pipe


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Very shit undercard. Wonder how many mill they generate tonight and they cant even scrape together a couple decent matchups


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Nope thanks for trying. This is more painfully than my illness ggrrrr


Must suck man thats the only one that i can find that works


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> So pissed off, gonna be in hospital till at least Monday NO pacquiao fight and tommorow I will miss Liverpool vs Man city..
> Can not even find a radio station WTF. My head feels like its gonna explode


should have been more careful and you wouldn't have contracted aids. this is all your own doing. :bart


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

How many rounds is this? Wish this ended


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Big right from Usmanee.

7 - 0 Beltran


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Beltran, I feel.is capable of more. Usmanee is good, very awkward, giving it his all.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Big right from Usmanee.
> 
> 7 - 0 Beltran


Hahaha stfu.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Very shit undercard. Wonder how many mill they generate tonight and they cant even scrape together a couple decent matchups


Eh ? They've all been good fights.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Nobody buys a PPV for the undercard fights.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Comes alive for 20 seconds. Not a great fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Been great so far despite all the haters like @turbotime. To be honest its the usual pathetic boxing fans that support Golden Boy/Showtime or HBO/ Top Rank that always without fail shit on the other sides shows, fighters , production etc.
> 
> Just so happens the World Forum is full of Golden Boy fangirls.


The card has been well-matched, but for a PPV, the card isn't very good. These fighters aren't world-beaters by any stretch and should be on a PPV, entertaining or not. ESPN has put on better shows than this.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> should have been more careful and you wouldn't have contracted aids. this is all your own doing. :bart


Your missus told me to wear 2 condoms but I only had 1, my bad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Hahaha stfu.


don't cry child, everything is going to be okay. 

8 - 0 Beltran


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Eh ? They've all been good fights.


It takes unbiased Brits to say it like it is. Bob Arum = Yank Frank Warren and the groupies will shit on anything he does.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> The card has been well-matched, but for a PPV, the card isn't very good. These fighters aren't world-beaters by any stretch and should be on a PPV, entertaining or not. ESPN has put on better shows than this.


Yeah these have all been fights you could see on ESPN or foxsports.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Eh ? They've all been good fights.


Disagree.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Recent important fights for Kenny Bayless... absolutely no mention from HBO about Mayweather-Alvarez, Santa Cruz-Mijares, Salido-Cruz...


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn I love Beltran's style, he's just walking up to this dude lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Nobody buys a PPV for the undercard fights.


Yeah I k ow right. What a ridiculous expectation. Lucky i never pay for shit cards anyway


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The card has been well-matched, but for a PPV, the card isn't very good. These fighters aren't world-beaters by any stretch and should be on a PPV, entertaining or not. ESPN has put on better shows than this.


The actual fights are good IMO, although the crowd/commentators never create much of a buzz in America. Although I agree in that there should have been a couple of legit World Title fights on the undercard for the price of it.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> You were right man, he is tough as fuck.


:conf When you grow up in motherfucking Afganistan, you don't really have a choice to be anything other than tough!

He should go down to 130 though, imo.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

"But when you are born in Afghanistan you can take a punch. Ask the British, ask the Russian, ask the US" *awkward silence* :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All that black power just is going to overwhelm and uplife Bradley tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This fight is just dragging on. We need KO's..please!!!


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Come on Beltra, KHTFO


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 0 Beltran


:-(

**** Bamas Pac Bradley scorecard is 12-0 Bradley. No need to watch the fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any good streams guys? My stream went down :/


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Usmanee is struggling just to stay in the fight. He's got a great chin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 0 Beltran


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Come On Beltran, Really want him to get the Crawford fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO doing the verbal dicksuck.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> "But when you are born in Afghanistan you can take a punch. Ask the British, ask the Russian, ask the US" *awkward silence* :rofl


Lol


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, Chavez Jr. is high and angry.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuck me. I should have just gone to sleep and set the alarm for 5.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> The actual fights are good IMO, although the crowd/commentators never create much of a buzz in America. Although I agree in that there should have been a couple of legit World Title fights on the undercard for the price of it.


This whole card is a fucking fleece job by Arum to line his pockets. I think the fans who pay good money to see these fights deserve more.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bama, try and score sensibly this time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful stuff at the end!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Lol, Chavez Jr. is high and angry.


Yeah Chavez looked high :lol: definitely not straight


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Bama, try and score sensibly this time.


Bradley starts the fight 4-0 in Bama's card, guaranteed


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

mrtony80 said:


> Bama, try and score sensibly this time.


It's gonna be the exact opposite of the general consensus no matter what


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I love boxing. Two guys throwing bombs at each other for 12 rounds then embracing at the end


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah boys just a few more minutes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

11 - 1 Beltran 
Boring ass fight.



mrtony80 said:


> Bama, try and score sensibly this time.


I always score professionally.
Criers cry though, so you do you cinnamon boy.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Yeah Chavez looked high :lol: definitely not straight


Did you see his eyes? :rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

"His name is....... (oh shit, i forgot his name)... Beltrannnnnnnnn"


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Here we gooo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Arum puts out these dumb statements saying the fans don't care about the undercard. :-( It's really sad he thinks that way. Guys spend good money to see quality fights and we get Jess fucking Vargas? The sad thing is we have accepted Arums shitty cards as the norm. He should be boycotted for his shitty cards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Main Event TIME


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Arum puts out these dumb statements saying the fans don't care about the undercard. :-( It's really sad he thinks that way. Guys spend good money to see quality fights and we get Jess fucking Vargas? The sad thing is we have accepted Arums shitty cards as the norm. He should be boycotted for his shitty cards.


You hear the way Lampley tries to shit on great undercards claiming they only happen because headliners get robbed and no one wants to see undercards? BS. 
Its gonna be one of those nights.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Squire said:


> I love boxing. Two guys throwing bombs at each other for 12 rounds then embracing at the end


Yeah, I love that too. Proper sportsmanship, respect and dignity right there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This whole card is a fucking fleece job by Arum to line his pockets. I think the fans who pay good money to see these fights deserve more.


 Look at it this way:

First, nobody buys PPV for the undercard, no matter how much they may complain about it.

Second, the undercard of a huge main event is a great way to expose lesser-known fighters to the public. This is a good thing for everyone.

Last, if the undercard ISN'T full of top-tier guys, then those same guys are more likely to be fighting in the future in a NON-PPV event. This is a VERY good thing.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

What are the odds on Jim Lampley actually breaking down and crying(full blown water works, snot bubbles and sobbing) if Manny loses tonight?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> True, but they are Russian by descent if I remember correctly, just Ukrainian born.


No.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DUUUDE i barely recognized pamela anderson. whoa...

i still would.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any good streams for the fight?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Pam Anderson looks like shit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lampley said diss...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> What are the odds on Jim Lampley actually breaking down and crying(full blown water works, snot bubbles and sobbing) if Manny loses tonight?


100%
He cried in the Marquez 4 fight.
Good night sweet prince.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> DUUUDE i barely recognized pamela anderson. whoa...
> 
> i still would.


Not your fault: Hard to recognize her with all of her clothes on.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lampley is a dipshit. I'm glad that Kellerman talked about all the great Don King cards. I remember the one he did in the Alamodome with shitloads of titlefights. It's just a shame that things have come to this. This is just a terrible, terrible card to put on PPV. It's not that the fights are bad. It's just that they don't belong here on this venue. Arum should be ashamed of himself, but he only cares about lacing his pockets.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to see Cotto vs. Chavez Jr.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What were the scorecards for Beltran/Usmanee? I take it Beltran won?

This fight ever going to fucking start its 5am over here and I only went to bad last night at 8am lol. My mind is warped.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 11 - 1 Beltran Boring ass fight.I always score professionally.Criers cry though, so you do you cinnamon boy.


Yeah, of course you do, ****. :good


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not your fault: Hard to recognize her with all of her clothes on.


:lol: :cheers


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Lampley is a dipshit. I'm glad that Kellerman talked about all the great Don King cards. I remember the one he did in the Alamodome with shitloads of titlefights. It's just a shame that things have come to this. This is just a terrible, terrible card to put on PPV. It's not that the fights are bad. It's just that they don't belong here on this venue. Arum should be ashamed of himself, but he only cares about lacing his pockets.


This is why Floyd has great PPV numbers as well, he puts on the best undercards. 
Its still a fucking recession and Arum is trying to rip people off like a motherfucker and HBO is covering for him.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

They always have this broad singing


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

A paid commentator for the biggest boxing broadcast in the US can come up with no better expression than "dissing" :lol:


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Fucking missus just text me followed by a PIC she has of her and pacquiao...bitch 
Its just not funny


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

oh for fuck sakes... can we just do the anthems at the beginning of the card... you know when 90% of the people aren't fucking listening. Or maybe mix them over the ring walk.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Yeah, of course you do, ****. :good


I"m sure you pals will give you a good pat on the back for dropping racial slurs against other black people.
smh.
sad little man.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ashanti can get it


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Any good streams for the fight?


check out firstrowsports


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashanti too thick to where that dress now.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hurry the fuck up, god damn this shit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I"m sure you pals will give you a good pat on the back for dropping racial slurs against other black people.
> smh.
> sad little man.


keep it cool gentlemen...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:good That was awesome!

Am i crazy, or did Teddy just make a whole lotta sense right there?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Look at it this way:
> 
> First, nobody buys PPV for the undercard, no matter how much they may complain about it.
> 
> ...


You can kick rocks with that bullshit. This a a straight-up fleecing and pocket-lacing strategy. Most guys want to have a good night of boxing, especially when you pay good money for it. How many people are going to want to pay for a PPV after this shit? I don't think it's good thing to fleece the customers and then insult their intelligence by saying that they don't care about any other fight except the main event.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ashanti too thick to where that dress now.


True dat. - but at least she can actually sing. That's more rare these days than an honest boxing judge.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurry the fuck up bitch. This isn't American fucking Idol.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

niiice. Ashanti nailed it


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Anyone peep Pac doing a Shoryuken in the mitts? LMFAO


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I woke up at 3 am and now it's 6 I wish some of the fighters earlier had went to sleep so that I can go to sleep earlier


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashanti = Dat Azz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :good That was awesome!
> 
> Am i crazy, or did Teddy just make a whole lotta sense right there?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


no prob, I love listening to Atlast no matter how animated he gets at times


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Just lumped £500 on Bradley to win!
Odds of 3/1 baby!

Easy money, Tim is the best P4P out there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> True dat. - but at least she can actually sing. That's more rare these days than an honest boxing judge.


She is okay. I'd still hit it, but when you get older drop showing the skin and just go with the form fitting dress.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's do this Timbo!!!!
#TeamBradley


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I"m sure you pals will give you a good pat on the back for dropping racial slurs against other black people.
> smh.
> sad little man.


Well, when I called you "my brotha", you seemed to have an issue with that, so...:conf.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO trying to whitewash history of Bradley outclassing Manny. LOL
Bradley put on a clinic. Deal with it Lampley.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This is why Floyd has great PPV numbers as well, he puts on the best undercards.
> Its still a fucking recession and Arum is trying to rip people off like a motherfucker and HBO is covering for him.


I think Floyd and Showtime in general have put on better cards than HBO. I agree. Arum and HBO are ripping people off. Like I said. Kellerman is the on one who didn't defend the poor-quallty of this card.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

War Timmy!!

:tim


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Well, when I called you "my brotha", you seemed to have an issue with that, so...:conf.


fuck off runt, you are trying too hard to be down fuck boy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed

:deadmanny


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I woke up at 3 am and now it's 6 I wish some of the fighters earlier had went to sleep so that I can go to sleep earlier


Being a hardcore boxing fan from Europe ain't easy :conf

I feel ya!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Tim at 152. He's in shape.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this motherfucker coming out to Katy Perry? 
Bad look Manny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pac Man is on his way...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Roar...come on Breh


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

*WAR* :tim


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no prob, I love listening to Atlast no matter how animated he gets at times


While i don't always agree with Teddy, we do need more people like him in the sport. The guy isn't afraid to stand up for what he believes when it comes to anything boxing related.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

DESERT STORM BABY!
All the guys on the Boxing Voice had him down to win.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

#CaliforniaLove #TeamBradley


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Guerra Timmeh!!!!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Desert Storm Muthafuckas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> While i don't always agree with Teddy, we do need more people like him in the sport. The guy isn't afraid to stand up for what he believes when it comes to anything boxing related.


yeah no doubt. They have him do commentary for the Olympics, and he's the only guy in the world with enough balls to trash the amateur points systems and call out the robberies in the Olympics while doing their commentary.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WAr Tim, c´mon!!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Awesome, just woke up and this is on now :smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Perfect song for Bradley.
ALL I DO IS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

acman:tim


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Manny walking oit to Katy Perry after that all that cool intro


Wtfman.jpg


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is that Wu-Tang?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cant watch it but lets go Tim!!!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:tim:tim:tim


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

War Pacquaio :ibutt


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:tim


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Cant watch it but lets go Tim!!!


that's too bad man



Spoiler



http://gofirstrowus.eu/watch/253640/2/watch-boxing:-timothy-bradley-jr-vs-manny-pacquiao.html


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well here we go.

Let's see if Bradley can get a decision from two of the judges. - He has no chance with the corrupt-to-his-toes Glenn Trowbridge. How is that guy still working?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

C'mon TIMMEH!!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the ****** judges scoring tonight pick pocketed JMM in the 3rd fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Executioner said:


> :tim:tim:tim


@ ashanti tonight ... Fuark!!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Go on Manny


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

just made it in time for the main fight!

war manny!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Getting weird vibes from mannys corner.!! Especially roach!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes the haters cries will charge of Tim.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate that Bradley's getting booed, the guy's class, the shit judges wasn't his fault.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bradley can't ever get no love...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Timothy "My Time" Bradley


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

:ibuttacman :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Class in session


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Tim.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round. 10-9 Bradley


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 bradley


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley 1-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley 10-9


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

1-0 bradley


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

10-9 Timmeh


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley round. Slickness on point


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1
10 - 9 Bradley
Jab and right hand dominated the round and he is touching the body.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 1 to Bradley...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

10-9

Bradley


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bradley is fighting just like Mayweather would fight against Pacquiao.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I told yall haters that Bradley is punching much straighter now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Damn close round. Probably pac based on better defense


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> One of the ****** judges scoring tonight pick pocketed JMM in the 3rd fight.


That's what I just wrote. Glen fucking Trowbridge. The worst, most corrupt judge in the sport today.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

woah fuck!!!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Close round Bradley landed the best single shot both landed some body shots and Pacquiao partially landed with lefts tough to score


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Getting weird vibes from mannys corner.!! Especially roach!


Perhaps he didn't take his anticonvulsants.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pacman. Bradley fighting stupid again.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bad round for timmeh. Manny speed too much


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Tuff round to score


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

1 each


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn high intensity fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

19-19


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Trowbridge has it 20-16 for Pac.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

1 a piece


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2
10 - 9 Bradley
Manny caught him with a nice left, but Bradley took it well tied up and then won the round with his work and landing multiple right hands that sent Manny going back and trying to get out of range.

20- 18 Bradley


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 2 Pacquiao landed the better shot

19-19


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

19-19 even.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good fight! Bradley not landing enough


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley not handling speed well


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

29-28 Pac


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Tough round, gonna give it to Pac. 2-1


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

whooooo this is a fun fucking fight. 2-1 pac but man these are close


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Timmy is a damn warrior and a retard


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bradley fighting very foolishly. 10-9 Pacquio.

29-28 Pacman


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

2-1 Pacquiao but Pacquiao didn't win those rounds by much Lamplay is ignoring some of the punches Bradley is landing


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

My stream is fuckin up!!! Damn near missed that whole round


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes! Give us more!

Pac Man 29-28


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3
10 - 9 Bradley
Manny had some nice clean lefts in the round and they stunned Bradley. Bradley out worked him and did more work to the body and caught him with some hard lefts to the body, while slipping and rolling most of the work.

30 - 27 Bradley


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't even score this fight properly with the stupid pro-pactard crowd.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Manny's momma trying to launch curses and shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmy already throwing wild punches.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Bradley looking physically stronger and more stamina.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

oh fuck!!!! down!!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pac wobbled!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny hurt?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiaos struggle st after some stiff hits.

Tims round


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley's upper body lateral movement is really good.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Whats happrning? How does pac look


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

2-2 Clear Bradley round this one.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bradley hobbled to his corner :huh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pac

39-37 Pacquio.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

2-2


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

damn bradley is landing good shots! 2-2


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

38-38


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley is whooping his ass


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

2-2


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Bad decision.


2-2


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

38-38


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Timmy putting in that work! This is a good fight


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Yungboy said:


> Whats happrning? How does pac look


Not too good, just got wobbled.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
10 - 9 Bradley
Excellent back and forth nice left from Manny, but Timmy came back with right that hurt Manny on top of teh solid relentless body attack.

40 - 36 Bradley


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

that was a big wind up, big punch from Bradley


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bradley round. body shots and the right hand...

38-38


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Another difference between Pacquiao and Mayweather (and Ward, for that matter): Looks like Pacquiao can be smothered...Mayweather (and Ward) punish fools that try that shit.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4
> 10 - 9 Bradley
> Excellent back and forth nice left from Manny, but Timmy came back with right that hurt Manny on top of teh solid relentless body attack.
> 
> 40 - 36 Bradley


I have it 2-2.. Why are you even scoring this Bama? You will give every close round to Bradley!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley slowing up. Loading up his punches.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Another difference between Pacquiao and Mayweather (and Ward, for that matter): Looks like Pacquiao can be smothered...Mayweather (and Ward) punish fools that try that shit.


Shutup. :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacs round. Bradley show boating doesnt win points


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

3-2 Bradley.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

48-47 Bradley


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Pacquaio looking close to shot here.Get it together.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

OH FUCK!!!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao being outworked...Bradley needs to stay busy (but smart)


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

i hate the fucking hbo commentators


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

HBO FUCKING BULLSHIT!

I fucking hate their fucking bullshit vagina pussy commentary.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Slick Blackness!!!!!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

48-47

Bradley


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

3-2 to Bradley. for once, in my eyes, quite an easy fight to score so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Timmy.

48-47 Pac.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

3-2 Bradley. pac looks lost


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
10 - 9 Bradley
Bradley caught Manny hard with a right and a nice left after it. Manny tried to flurry late missed everything as Tim slipped him and waited the round out. 

50 - 45 Bradley


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Too close to score last round


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh my God he did not land that last left.

Bradley 48-47


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

1: Bradley 10-9
2: Pac 19-19
3: Pac 29-28
4: Bradley 38-38
5 Bradley 48-47


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

48-47 Bradley


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

More competative than thr first it sounds


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> 1: Bradley 10-9
> 2: Pac 19-19
> 3: Pac 29-28
> 4: Bradley 38-38
> 5 Bradley 48-47


Yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mama Pac looks like she's putting a Voodoo curse on Bradley!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradleya frustrated. Not too many answers for pacquiaos speed


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley is a damn G


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pac.

58-56 Pacquio.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

4-2.

Bradley is starting to clown Pac.

Pac needs to start going to the body


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Nah fuck Bradley said he's hurt not again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmfao Tim is th man


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Tim not throwing enough.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
Tim controlled the round with his jab and feet alone. Manny tried to flurry late and landed nothing and Tim just rolled everything. BEAUTIFUL DEFENSE.
10 - 9 Bradley
60 - 54 Bradley


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Vic said:


> Bad decision.


Bradley round again


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

58-56 Bradley.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

4-2 Bradley.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

58-56 Bradley


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

3-3


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Close round close fight. 

Pac Man round. 57-57


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lmfao Tim is th man


Tim is a G Pac has won 2 rounds.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Wiat i wasnt listneing properly, did i catch ledderman saying bradleys got hagler type power?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley falling apart


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Bradley being stupid


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Goddamn bradleys a fucking ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

67-66

Manny


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Pac

68-65 Pacquio.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

67-66 Bradley


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone else notice how SHITTY this camera work is?

HBO SUCKS


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Bradley being dumb he lost that round for being dumb. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

4-3 now.

Bradleys slowing down. Hes fucking crazy though. Took hard shots.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

come on Bradley, don't be too G


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

4-3 Bradley btw


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty clear round for Pac. 67-66 Timmeh.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

wtf is bradley doing he fighting like an idiot


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bradley being a little too brave.

Pac Man big as he rakes him along the ropes in the last minute

67-66 Pacquiao...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

67-66 Pac


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

SamO408 said:


> Anyone else notice how SHITTY this camera work is?
> 
> HBO SUCKS


Bop didn't want to splurge for the extra camera.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
10 - 9 Manny
Manny got his first round. Tim playing on the ropes and lets Manny flurry in his turtle shell and land 3 hard lefts off jabs.
69 - 64 Bradley


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Good fight. Lots of change in momentum. Hope Tim isn't fading


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Box nation announce team is horrid...God Damn Merchant is pitiful


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley cant answer speed or angles. Bradley is acting like a fool clowning


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> Anyone else notice how SHITTY this camera work is?
> 
> HBO SUCKS


Exactly what I was thinking man, the replay I couldn't see shit.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

76-76


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pac round.

78-74 Pacman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5-3 Bradley


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

So close it's even

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

4-4 even now.

Is Bradley gassing? trying to hide it by clowning?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

77-75

Manny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pacquiao taking control here

Pac 77-75


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

4-4


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

WTF is Bradley doing? This is a horrible gameplan.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thought Tim stole that round in the last minute. 77-75 Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
10 - 9 Manny
Manny won the round with hard lefts and activity. Bradley just did nothing, he looks like he is gassed. Manny controlled that round.
78 - 74 Bradley


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

77-75 Timmy


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pacquiao seems to be ahead, but happy to see people have Bradley up  still some hope


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley is losing a close one, but he's really won my respect in this fight, even more than vs JMM.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

5-4 Pac.

what the fuck is Bradley doing?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

5-4 Pac


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

6-3 Manny...What the fuck is Bradley doing?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

86-85 Pacquiao


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

man i cant even root against bradley guys fucking crazy and his heart is just on another level. Pac looks old.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

88-83 Pacquio. Bradley is taking a beating now.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Terrible nuthugging going on by the commentators on Boxnation here. Sickening. 

To to me it looks like Pac is just ahead due in aggression but I could be being influenced here by these dickhead commentators.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

TSOL said:


> 5-4 Pac.
> 
> what the fuck is Bradley doing?





SouthPaw said:


> 6-3 Manny...What the fuck is Bradley doing?


:rofl


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley has looked great but watching Boxnation I feel like I'm watching HBO from the first fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear round for Pac. I think there's something wrong with Tim's left leg. 86-85 Bradley.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> man i cant even root against bradley guys fucking crazy and his heart is just on another level. Pac looks old.


Yeah, looks shot.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Should've been Tim round but he gave it away by not keeping up with the speed and jab

Pac Man 87-84


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Bradley is losing a close one, but he's really won my respect in this fight, even more than vs JMM.


:good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
10 - 9 Manny
Tim is getting outworked and positioned now. I don't believe any of those stumbles were from punches, the ring has been slippery all night, so HBO is just talking nonsense, but Manny controlled the round.
87 - 84 Bradley


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Bradley is down a point I wouldn't disagree but the refs probably have Pac by 2 points. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

This last round was all Manny, Bradley not doing much these last few rounds...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

87-84 Bradley right now...Weirdly, Bradley is being outworked now...almost willingly


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> Terrible nuthugging going on by the commentators on Boxnation here. Sickening.
> 
> To to me it looks like Pac is just ahead due in aggression but I could be being influenced here by these dickhead commentators.


It's retard level, seriously stupid


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Manny realize he wont KO. He is riding out these 2 rounds


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-3 Pacquiao


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

98-92 Pacman.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

6-4 Manny


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Hey chavez isnt fat as fuck


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

7-3 Bradley...What a horrible horrible gameplan. He needs to put him down to have a chance to win.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

6-4 Pac now.

Now *Bradley* looks lost :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pac taking over now. 95-95.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

5-5


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Does pac look good enough to beat the money man?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
10 - 9 Manny
Again Manny controls the round with activity and his jab and left. Bradley is doing nothing of not, just existing in the ring.
96 - 94 Bradley


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Does pac look good enough to beat the money man?


hell naw


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pacquiao in Round 10 

97-93


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bradley gassed? Its all pacquiao now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao did the better work in the 10th...96-94 Bradley.Momentum with Manny heading into the last two.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It's retard level, seriously stupid


A few rounds ago Tim slipped a 100 punch combo and those 3 idiots said 'what is the point in all that defence? Unbelievable. I actually want to knock larry merchant the fuck out. Shocking commentating. Absolutely terrible. They've given Bradley 2 rounds they just said. Get these fucks off my tv.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley's backing up while Manny isn't throwing...HBO needs to STFU


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

So whats wrong with bradley? Does he really want to lose this time?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bradley fought very well in the early rounds but he just couldn't keep it up. Pacquiao looks past his best his feet have slowed down and he is either kind of afraid of getting punched after getting stopped by JMM or his chin got slightly cracked because he reacted to Bradley's shots not in a kind way and Rios also shook him up a few times. Bradley has improved his power but he's falling apart he had more power in the earlier rounds now he's back to his arm punching


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Merchant thinks Manny winning this fight more clearly...lol 
*than 1st fight


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Yeah, looks shot.


just watched his first fight with MAB earlier, what energy he had

this is a much closer fight than the first one


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley win that round too Bama??? :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley round


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley landed every meaningful shot of the 11th.106-103 Bradley.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-4 Pacquiao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley 6-5

and Boxnation sucks ass


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

1-0 Bradley
1-1 Pacquiao
1-2 Pacquiao
2-2 Bradley
3-2 Bradley
3-3 Pacquiao
3-4 Pacquiao
4-4 Bradley
4-5 Pacquaio
4-6 Pacquaio
5-6 Bradley


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

6-5 Pac

this last rd is gonna be intense.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

6-5 Pac


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thought Bradley won that one. 105-104 Bradley.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

8-3 Manny.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Pac is running away with this now.

I think he looks fantastic.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11
10 - 9 Bradley
Bradley controlled the round with the jab and nice counter right hands and left hooks off the right. Lackluster round but Tim did the more meaningful work.
106 - 103 Bradley


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> So whats wrong with bradley? Does he really want to lose this time?






 though...started with a pretty effective formula then started acting a fool.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mario Lopez need to go back to Saved By the Bell or his getting paid per Pac lick


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Manny looking a long way from prime, but the one thing good thing though is he seems to have paced himself better than he has in recent fights. Whereas Bradley threw everything into the first few rounds, now he looks fucked.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Oli said:


> A few rounds ago Tim slipped a 100 punch combo and those 3 idiots said 'what is the point in all that defence? Unbelievable. I actually want to knock larry merchant the fuck out. Shocking commentating. Absolutely terrible. They've given Bradley 2 rounds they just said. Get these fucks off my tv.


It's worse than HBO was in 1st fight...which I can't believe but it's true


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bradley 11th

106-103 Pac...


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

In what way does manny look old? Sounds like he's being aggressive.Killer instict is back


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> So whats wrong with bradley? Does he really want to lose this time?


Hes allowed this to slip away. Given the judges every excuse to give it to Pacquiao


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley spliced like 10 shots on the ropes.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Pacquiao


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley got the last round too.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I think Pac won

Nice Ali shuffle by Pac :lol:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

115-113 Pac


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Bradley throw 1 jab the entire fight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> So whats wrong with bradley? Does he really want to lose this time?


Speed kills. Whn you cant see the punches coming youre good as fucked


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

7-5 Pacquiao


Pacquiao ends it with an Ali shuffle...But he does it right this time :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Draw

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

8-4 pac


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. I think Bradley won the 12th.

This one is close.

Of course, Glen Trowbridge's decision is pre-ordained, so Pac surely has this.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley's fighting like an idiot right now. Wtf


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

9-3 Manny. Tim spent the better part of the second half doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

7-5 Pac


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12
Hard round to score really.
I'm gonna go with Manny
10 - 9 Manny
He was in more control of the round than Tim was and the work was even

115 - 113 Bradley on my card.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Last round to Pacquiao. Barely.Landed big early, got outworked a bit down the stretch.115-113 Bradley.115-113 the otherway 114-114, or 116-112 Bradley wouldn't be outrageous.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Bradley fighting like a dumbass all fight.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

1-0 Bradley
1-1 Pacquiao
1-2 Pacquiao
2-2 Bradley
3-2 Bradley
3-3 Pacquiao
3-4 Pacquiao
4-4 Bradley
4-5 Pacquaio
4-6 Pacquaio
5-6 Bradley
5-7 Pacquaio

Close but CLEAR Pac win. I was generous to Bradley and gave him the 8th, either way, 7-5 Pac


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bradley's won this for me.. 115-113 for Desert Storm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114 draw!!!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

well, no reason why Mayweather shouldn't fight either of these two now. Manny looking long way passed prime, and Bradley no stamina due to eating carrots instead of cows.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lopez is a stupid fuck


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like the first fight, Pac wins. This time, however, it was 8-4 instead of 9-3/10-2


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

117-111 Pacquio.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Did Bradley throw 1 jab the entire fight?


Good point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you Tim. Thank you Manny. awesome show.

116-112 Manny Pacquiao...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a draw


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> In what way does manny look old? Sounds like he's being aggressive.Killer instict is back


Yeah i don't know wtf people here are on about. He's on fire, at 35yrs old clearly beating up one of the best p4p fighters in the world.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

What the fuck are these guys talking about? The fight was close as hell lol...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pac won the last round for me. 114-114.

No fucking way that Bradley gets the nod, not saying that he should either.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why 2nd half Tim fought so stupidly. I mean jesus christ, he was doing so well pressing behind the jab and banging the body.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac - legit ATG


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

118-110? Wtf Pacquiao won but seriously 118-110 atsch


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley started well, and then let his pride get to him and started clowning which in turn made him lose his gameplan. Congrats Pacman. Fucken hell Timmy. :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man those scorecards are complete ass. I knew they'd do that shit


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

118-110:sad5 from all three judges? the fuck


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Trowbridge delivers! 118 - 110.


How the FUCK is this guy still working?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Manny back in the p4p #2 seat. Well done fella.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley, what did you do?!


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Those commentators suck


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I have it 115-113 for Pacquiao. Something is wrong with Tim's knee or leg. He shouldn't have been that off balance.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

9-3 pac


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Frustrating fight to watch if you were cheering for Tim, he was wild and sloppy as hell there, Jesus!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

It was a lot closer than the judges had it

Especially the 118-110 one :huh


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Horrible fucking cards...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know why 2nd half Tim fought so stupidly. I mean jesus christ, he was doing so well pressing behind the jab and banging the body.


Samething Bama, dude let his pride get to him instead of sticking to his gameplan. He looked sloppy as hell in the second half of the fight, one of things SRL Mastered and showed against Hagler is that you have look good whilst doing it.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

I had it a draw. Disappointed with how open the judges scored it.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

The fight was close through 6 rounds but pac clearly ran away with it in the second half. That fight was not close at all.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know why 2nd half Tim fought so stupidly. I mean jesus christ, he was doing so well pressing behind the jab and banging the body.


He was dead tired. Look at him around round 4. He was breathing through his mouth and playing with his mouthpiece - clear sign of exhaustion. His gameplan, while excellent, was just too hard to carry for the entire 12 rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao alget his belt back. True champ. 
Dominany perfotamnce. Some weird scorecards around here ill tell you ha ha


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

118-110 Pacquiao:lolIn my book they're 1-1.Officially, they're 1-1.We disagree on the fights, but not the records. Good fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm pissed for Bradley. Really wanted him to be the winner.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

The phaggot who scored Pac-JMM 3 116-112 Pac gave a crap scorecard for Pac, I'm surprised


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Bradley started well, and then let his pride get to him and started clowning which in turn made him lose his gameplan. Congrats Pacman. Fucken hell Timmy. :-(


I don't think he started clowning. I think he was trying to play off the fact that Manny made adjustments that neutralized Tim's offense. 2nd half of the fight Tim was largely ineffective offensively...throwing a lot of wide punches. He barely missed a few times, but missing doesn't mean shit. Another great show by Manny


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

7-5 Pacquiao. Bradley fought his ass off and was throwing with bad intentions but I think he tired a bit towards the end. Pac just kept picking him off and putting Bradley on the defensive. 


Great fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Frustrating fight to watch if you were cheering for Tim, he was wild and sloppy as hell there, Jesus!


Weird fight. It was like he purposely went away from what was working for no reason at all. Very strange fight.
I don't know why they were going for the KO. I guess in their mind they felt they would get screwed on the cards, but there was no need to take yourself completely out of the fight doing that.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The fight was close the 116-112 scores were ok with 1 more round or 1-2 rounds less for Pacquiao being arguable but 118-110 is ridiculous this fight was closer than the first. And I believe bradley said in ebtween rounds that he's hurt. If he had been able to keep up his pressure style with his jab and body punches he might have had a chance


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Bradley lost that fight due to fighting like a retard. 8-4 Pac. Pacquaio look shopworn to me, should retire or cash out against Mayweather and take whatever he can get to make it possible.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Weird fight. It was like he purposely went away from what was working for no reason at all. Very strange fight.
> I don't know why they were going for the KO. I guess in their mind they felt they would get screwed on the cards, but there was no need to take yourself completely out of the fight doing that.


But tbf the 118 score implies they were right


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I had it 116-112. 

3-3 through the first 6, 5-1 pac in the last 6.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Weird fight. It was like he purposely went away from what was working for no reason at all. Very strange fight.
> I don't know why they were going for the KO. I guess in their mind they felt they would get screwed on the cards, but there was no need to take yourself completely out of the fight doing that.


Right ? My God, I was so mad at Tim when he was throwing those weird ass sloppy punches! Wtf!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

The famous "it depends on my promoter, Bob Arum" line :lol:


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bradley saying he hurt his foot again, wtf


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Bradley lost that fight due to fighting like a retard. 8-4 Pac. Pacquaio look shopworn to me, should retire or cash out against Mayweather and take whatever he can get to make it possible.


He threw the fight, could have won it, not sure why he did the shit he did. I hope this is Pac's last fight, retire on a high.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I thought I saw Bradley hurt his foot, he did walk weird at the end of the 2nd or 3rd

Didn't seem to affect him through the fight though


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley showing pactards how to take a loss with class.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Is this the thread where we turn on Bradley and start calling him a bum?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I don't think he started clowning. I think he was trying to play off the fact that Manny made adjustments that neutralized Tim's offense. 2nd half of the fight Tim was largely ineffective offensively...throwing a lot of wide punches. He barely missed a few times, but missing doesn't mean shit. Another great show by Manny


It actually reminded me about the Provodnikov fight, when Timmy started brawling his technique kinda goes out the window. Same Thing.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Foolish tactics by Bradley. I think Tim is fucked now. He will just be avoided now and find it very hard to get good opponents.

that being said...if Tim can fight foolishly and still perform like that then that shows how good a fighter he is. I'm gutted he lost though.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> The famous "it depends on my promoter, Bob Arum" line :lol:


:lol: Even Bradley laughed at it


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh well. Bradley still legit.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, I don't wanna see a third fucking fight, wtf.

Pac CLEARLY beat him in 2 fights..


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I guess some view it as "fair play"...but it sucks to have it ruined by judges.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Pacquiao is the king of rematches he's going to fight JMM and Bradley for the rest of his career :lol: Pacquiao doesn't have much time left he looked old in that fight and doesn't take punches as well as he did before the JMM fight whether it's mentally or physically or both


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Usa should see merchant fucking this inteview up :lol:


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> fuck off runt, you are trying too hard to be down fuck boy.


What a sensitive little bitch...:lol: Change your pad, homie.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Is this the thread where we turn on Bradley and start calling him a bum?


the dude he fought his ass off


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously, everyone: Pac made adjustments that neutralized Tim's offense. Give props where they're due. Great performance by Manny. Bradley was strong, fast, aggressive, and effective for the first 6 rounds. However, Manny was able to make adjustments and Tim wasn't...simple as that


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Larry Merchant needs to retire from this interview shit, disrespectful to Bradley.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> He threw the fight, could have won it, not sure why he did the shit he did. I hope this is Pac's last fight, retire on a high.


I dont know why he did that shit. I was hoping Pac would make the necessary adjustment and win it due to his brilliance. Instead Tim went full retard and gifted Pacquaio the fight. If those rumours are true and pac is in debt i sadly cant see it. Arums a cockroach n he'll milk pac for as long as he can.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Usa should see merchant fucking this inteview up :lol:


As terrible as it sounds I wish Manny Steward was here instead of him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

LMAO at people who had this a draw. 116-112 pac. Competitive fight but pac won it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Things to note from the fight;

1) Bradley as smart as he's been fought a stupid fight tonight. He went to hell with Provodnikov which should have released the demons he had, then outboxed Marquez just to try go with hell with Manny? Stupid gameplan and deservedly punished.

2) Based on the scorecards, the heat was definitely on the judges and Bradley would have been robbed had he outboxed Manny.

3) Manny is 35 and past his prime but he can stick kick it, credit to him.

4) Showtime commentators are the best in the business.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

looked old WTF he just dominated a top 5 p4p fighter, This puts Pacquiao number 2 p4p on my list so how is he past it ffs


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> looked old WTF he just dominated a top 5 p4p fighter, This puts Pacquiao number 2 p4p on my list so how is he past it ffs


He didn't dominate shit and won largely due to Bradley fighting like a retard.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Things to note from the fight;
> 
> 1) Bradley as smart as he's been fought a stupid fight tonight. He went to hell with Provodnikov which should have released the demons he had, then outboxed Marquez just to try go with hell with Manny? Stupid gameplan and deservedly punished.


styles make fights man. he has what it takes to clearly outbox JMM but not Pac.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Bradley fought well in the first of the fight, and then he couldn't adapt when Manny adjusted. Close, but clear win for Manny. Bradley was sloppy as fuck in the second half of the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Pacquiao fights Bradley or Marquez again, I will not watch that bullshit. Whether illegally or legally


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Usa should see merchant fucking this inteview up :lol:


I can only imagine the type of offensive shit senile ass Merchant is saying.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lol...at the "PAC dominating" shit...either way, fun fight.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

HBO commentary is a propaganda machine. They make it sound like Pacquiao was beating Bradley up, when he looked frustrated and was struggling to hurt him.

I had it a draw. Gave Bradley rounds 3,4,5,6,11, and 12

I encourage everyone to watch it again with the sound turned off. The crowd cheers at every punch thrown and biased commentary do wonders for Pacquiao, who was genuinely struggling.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If Pacquiao fights Bradley or Marquez again, I will not watch that bullshit. Whether illegally or legally


Its the Bop Arum circle jerk. Throw some Rios/Alvarado in there too.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I can only imagine the type of offensive shit senile ass Merchant is saying.


Cringeworthy, just a complete fuck boy


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

never had the chance to read this thread but the fight was fuck close, but Pacquiao won the fight.

timmeh cost the fight due to his show boating, where he received 8-10 punches in one round. that cost him bad and made pac to inch his way into the latter rounds.

never had the chance to score the fight, but I scroed how many beers I had tho. imo it was 5-10 beers? lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley winning would've been better for the sport. PAC has become uninteresting. Bradley's an idiot for losing his focus in the later rounds. He could done something big for his legacy tonight. Still had it a draw tho...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Pacquiao fights Bradley or Marquez again, I will not watch that bullshit. Whether illegally or legally


How about provodnikov?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Things to note from the fight;
> 
> 1) Bradley as smart as he's been fought a stupid fight tonight. He went to hell with Provodnikov which should have released the demons he had, then outboxed Marquez just to try go with hell with Manny? Stupid gameplan and deservedly punished.
> 
> ...


5) Bradley has a chin of iron, and balls of steel. He probably DID hurt his calf early in the fight.

6) Glen Trowbridge is still the most corrupt judge in all of boxing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bob Arum is scum in the highest order.....absolute scum. I will NEVER buy a top rank pay per view, EVER. 118-110...***** get the fuck out of here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Its the Bop Arum circle jerk. Throw some Rios/Alvarado in there too.


oh yeah, I feel you man. I'm not going to throw any lube on that shit.

Where the hell is Mike Jones at?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Bradley showing pactards how to take a loss with class.


The fuckin' irony. :lol:

You're usually a bit brighter, Errsta.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Credit to Manny..he did fight a good fight and showed to be the more intelligent fighter down the stretch. He's still top 5 P4P material. Anyone that has him at 1 or 2 is off of their rocker. 3 is pushing it.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Can manage a laugh at the flomo's from my hospital bed. Gonna try my luck with one of the nurses for a bed bath as I am Quid's in either way. Congrats to both fighters, if I get the all clear Monday morning I am off yo collect my winnings


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Smooth said:


> How about provodnikov?


I'll watch either one fight Ruslan. I'm fine with that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

by the way I had it 7-5 Bradley

oh well at least I get vcash for betting on Pac....


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Floyd fans on this forum are straight up haters close fight but Pac won. they just don't want to give credit but will expect everyone to give Floyd the credit he deserves if he beats Maidana 12 rounds to 0 haters.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Pac won clear as day. Won by at least 3 rounds. Anyone who has anything but a pac win is clueless, or just trying to be controversial.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I can only imagine the type of offensive shit senile ass Merchant is saying.


Infront of fucking bradley he asked pacquiao what he thought of bradleys amateur performance. Wild swingong punches. Manny had no answers just cringeworthiness


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Lol...at the "PAC dominating" shit...either way, fun fight.


Pac's mom dominated the fight.

bardley lost due to pac's mom's voodoo shit.

NSAC needs to turn this fight over. No voodoo shit allowed in Muricah!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

manos de piedra said:


> Pac won clear as day. Won by at least 3 rounds. Anyone who has anything but a pac win is clueless, or just trying to be controversial.


you gave Pac the 11th?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Infront of fucking bradley he asked pacquiao what he thought of bradleys amateur performance. Wild swingong punches. Manny had no answers just cringeworthiness


:-(


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know why 2nd half Tim fought so stupidly. I mean jesus christ, he was doing so well pressing behind the jab and banging the body.


he'll see it when he watches it over. he had a good strategy, he just should have been at a more even keel instead of turnt up the way he did. Manny didn't get tired because Bradley didn't keep it up to the body. Manny adjusted too though. right hooks, left leads and continuing to put the pressure on and not letting him off the hook. when he was winded he didn't fight. Bradley didn't have that luxury...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pacquiao a clear winner again but I didn't enjoy watching that. Like most Bradley fights, it was a bit of an eye-sore. Wild swings making it difficult to spot who landed what. 

But congrats to Pac - he beats a top 5 p4p guy in his prime again, whilst he, Pac, was a shadow of his former self. He should fight Provodnikov and call it a career.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> Pac's mom dominated the fight.
> bardley lost due to pac's mom's voodoo shit.


That was some creepy shit :rofl


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Pacquiao did more than enough to win. It wasn't a blowout by any means, but he won quite clearly in my eyes. Bradley fought stupid at times, possibly because he just didn't know what else to do.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Lopez is a stupid fuck


No doubt...most time it was like he was just suckin Larrys ass though

Merchant was a straight up dick in that interview :-(


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

7-5 Pac, just like the 1st fight, 2-0 Pac, no need for a rematch, Bradley 2 injuries, foot and now foot and calf, stfu you big headed chipmunk freakoid..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> by the way I had it 7-5 Bradley
> 
> oh well at least I get vcash for betting on Pac....


you really think Bradley won?


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

115-113 Pac. Good fight, Bradley fought stupid in the 2nd half cuz he got tired. Seemed more like Bradley lost it than Pac won tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Pac clearly won that fight. Dont want to see a Pacquaio vs Ruslan fight, in his prime i would love it but not now.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I scored it 8-4 for Manny, worst case scenario you can give him 7-5 but no way was this fight a draw let alone a win for Bradley. Manny won rounds 6 through 10 on my card, I don't know what the hell Bradley was thinking in rounds 6 and 7 when he allowed Manny to tee off and land on him at the end of both of those rounds, that seemed to take something out of him and he looked gassed by the 8th and on unsteady legs for the rest of the fight.

He just didn't look right and I was very surprised to see Manny looking the fresher of the two going into the 9th, with all the body punches Bradley landed in the first five rounds I would have thought that would have taken something out of Manny in the second half but it didn't turn out that way. But with that said Manny is clearly not the same fighter anymore since his knockout loss to Marquez, he has always relied on his athleticism, explosiveness and footwork to outland and outmaneuver his opponents, but those physical attributes have clearly regressed and it is only going to get worse for him with each passing fight.

I hope he doesn't wind up like Roy Jones did towards the end, after that knockout loss to Tarver in the rematch followed by his getting flattened by Johnson in his next fight he become more and more hittable and vulnerable due to not having solid fundamental boxing skills to fall back on and his athleticism not being what it once was, combined with his deteriorating punch resistance once his chin was cracked and finally shattered we all saw how that turned out for him and it was a sad sight to see a once great fighter become cannon fodder for the remainder of his career.

I hope Manny will not suffer the same fate, but if the rumours of him being broke are true then it seems as though he may well wind up getting flattened again at some point if he pursues his career which is a sure bet since he just won his title back. Honestly at this point I don't even want to see the Mayweather fight anymore, it would be such a one-sided affair at this point in time that there is no point in making this fight, that is unless father time suddenly catches up to Floyd as well on May 3rd.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> you really think Bradley won?


yeah, It was even going into the 11th, and I thought bradley won the last 2 rounds


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Takamura said:


> Seemed more like Bradley lost it than Pac won tho


yh thats how it feels to me atm.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> The Floyd fans on this forum are straight up haters close fight but Pac won. they just don't want to give credit but will expect everyone to give Floyd the credit he deserves if he beats Maidana 12 rounds to 0 haters.


You're being dramatic. Every FLoyd fans on here scored the fight 8-4 or 7-5 for, Manny Pacquiao. He clearly won the fight.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> you gave Pac the 11th?


no, had him clearly winning the fight thpugh. Bradley didnt do anything close to enough to take that fight n anyone who thinks he did either cant judge a fight or are bias beyond beliefe


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Well, I like the lounge on CheckHook, but ESB still has the better boxing forum.

Some of the scoring in this thread was hilarious. Disciple of CJ Ross, maybe. :smile


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I had it 117-112. Not sure what was up with Bradley but I think Merchant said it best when he said he was "Emotional". He let his feelings spill into the ring and it made him fight like an amateur. This is also in due a large part to Pac who OUTBOXED him beautifully. His movement is still so exceptional. Good fight.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

The usual Flomo crowd were fucking pathetic in this thread...LMAO @ Draw.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

somebody get on uploading the fight. I want to see it again...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> Hard round to score really.
> I'm gonna go with Manny
> 10 - 9 Manny
> ...


Stfu you utter mong.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

People shouldn't be disappointed in Bradley's performance. If he looked poor in there, it's probably because his opponent made him look poor. We can't keep giving him these "he lost his head" excuses. Maybe he sometimes runs out of ideas against guys like Provodnikov and Pac (especially the latter). We also shouldn't lose sight of the fact that he actually made this fight more competitive/closer than the first one. It was a sparring session for Pac in 2012, but here he was forced to work a lot harder to get the victory.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Stfu you utter mong.


:lol:


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> yh thats how it feels to me atm.


BOTH things happened. Timmy started well and split the first four rounds with Pac.

Round five was a swing round, but Pac began to take over. From there on, Tim won no more rounds (depending on what you look for, 11 was a possible swing).

So the Final score was 118-110.

If you want to give both swing rounds to Tim, you get 116 -112.

And that's what the cards showed.

The fight was definitely closer than last time and Pac is definitely not what he was.

The Pac of Cotto-Pac would have had that Tim outta there in under 3.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> You're being dramatic. Every FLoyd fans on here scored the fight 8-4 or 7-5 for, Manny Pacquiao. He clearly won the fight.


Yeah some Floyd fans still scored it correctly so I guess I am been a little bit dramatic I just like people to give credit were it is due. me myself I am a Floyd fan but I am a boxing fan first an foremost. I also hate it when people don't give Floyd the credit he deserves such as the Canelo fight he deserves allot of credit for the way he performed in that fight.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Stfu you utter mong.


Cool the hate, dude !

Surely, you're familiar with bama's "scoring" abilities.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone else get the feeling that if Timmy ever steps into the ring again against Provodnikov that he is likely going to be in for a world of hurt and possibly get stopped?

I realise that Prov and Manny are not one and the same stylistically, but the Timmy from tonight would in my opinion have gotten beaten to a bloody pulp and likely stopped against a motivated and well conditioned Ruslan.

I for one would love to see a rematch, but I honestly fear for Timmy`s life if it ever does take place.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Well, I like the lounge on CheckHook, but ESB still has the better boxing forum.
> 
> Some of the scoring in this thread was hilarious. Disciple of CJ Ross, maybe. :smile


I wouldn't take them seriously. Bama, for example, _always_ aims to go against the consensus. No matter what it is, he'll always have the opposite to a sensible/fair scorecard. And the others are just Mayweather extremists.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that if Timmy ever steps into the ring again against Provodnikov that he is likely going to be in for a world of hurt and possibly get stopped?
> 
> I realise that Prov and Manny are not one and the same stylistically, but the Timmy from tonight would in my opinion have gotten beaten to a bloody pulp and likely stopped against a motivated and well conditioned Ruslan.
> 
> I for one would love to see a rematch, but I honestly fear for Timmy`s life if it ever does take place.


I feel watching the fight that the Provo fight did more damage then previously thought. Against Marquez he barely got tagged so that fight can be swept aside but here Pac had Bradley in really bad shape several time throughout the fight. In the first fight he landed harder, cleaner shots but could never hurt him. I think Bradley might have some permanent damage and his Rambo attitude is only going to make his eventual stoppage that much sooner.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I feel watching the fight that the Provo fight did more damage then previously thought. Against Marquez he barely got tagged so that fight can be swept aside but here Pac had Bradley in really bad shape several time throughout the fight. In the first fight he landed harder, cleaner shots but could never hurt him. I think Bradley might have some permanent damage and his Rambo attitude is only going to make his eventual stoppage that much sooner.


I agree that the Provodnikov seems to have taken a lot more out of Bradley than previously thought and that his punch resistance will never be the same after that fight, he seemed to get stunned a lot more easily in this fight whenever Manny landed unlike in their first fight, and I cant help but feel that if it were Provo landing on him tonight he would have gotten KOed. In hindsight it seems more and more that his "win" against Prov was a Phyrric victory, one gained at too great a cost physically.

I would still like to see a rematch, but I would be worried for Bradley`s health should it ever take place.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I wouldn't take them seriously. Bama, for example, _always_ aims to go against the consensus. No matter what it is, he'll always have the opposite to a sensible/fair scorecard. And the others are just Mayweather extremists.


You're probably right.

I realize bama posts troll scores, but even allowing for errsta's antipathy towards Pac, he used to be a decent scorer who could have been relied upon to be knowledgeable and objective.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> yeah, It was even going into the 11th, and I thought bradley won the last 2 rounds


nah man. Pacquiao started taking control and didn't release the fight. it wasn't up for grabs by that point. he needed a KO or at least a couple knockdowns while winning the last 4 rounds. Bradley fought his ass off he just wasn't winning...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> The fuckin' irony. :lol:You're usually a bit brighter, Errsta.


Heh..

We all have our moments...

I'll admit that my disdain for HBO's commentating (don't confuse that for antipathy towards Pacquiao) may have skewed my judgement to the point I wasn't 100% objective.

I saw a fight that could have been 7-5 (either way) or a draw. Hell, I wasn't evenoutraged by the 116-112 card..the 118-110 was too wide, though. No way this was a 10-2 fight.

I'll rewatch in a few days and try to be more objective.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I agree that the Provodnikov seems to have taken a lot more out of Bradley than previously thought and that his punch resistance will never be the same after that fight, he seemed to get stunned a lot more easily in this fight whenever Manny landed unlike in their first fight, and I cant help but feel that if it were Provo landing on him tonight he would have gotten KOed. In hindsight it seems more and more that his "win" against Prov was a Phyrric victory, one gained at too great a cost physically.
> 
> I would still like to see a rematch, but I would be worried for Bradley`s health should it ever take place.


A lot of people are of the belief that Bradley simply boxing, moving, and countering would steer him clear of trouble if he rematched Provodnikov, but I see two things wrong with that.

1. Bradley has that Rambo attitude and seems more intent on proving his mettle and balls than being smart
2. Provodnikov's intense pressure and sudden bursts of violent punches _make_ Bradley have to fight back and any time that happens, he's in a world of hurt

It's just a really taxing matchup for him. I don't know if he gets through it this time. He'd have to bite down once again and go through hell. Bradley seems like the type of fighter who will maintain fine athleticism for a few more years, but will probably experience a horrible decline in punch resistance seemingly overnight. Seeing Pacquiao tee off on him at the end of one of the rounds had me cringing a bit. Incipient concussion.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Fuck.
I dont come on the boxing forum much, and some of the posts here just remind me to only visit once in a while.
Pac made Bradley look like he fought the wrong fight.
Kinda like MAB looked like when he fought PAC. Pac looked good; movement good, power is there (TB doesnt go down easy). Accuracy there against a guy who is a pain in the ass to hit. 
Some think a victory is supposed to look like May vs Gatti, which was a sham, if you get my drift. This was a competitive fight, and PAC won it decisively. The kids on this forum who score it wonky are just that.....kids. 
Prod did not "all of a sudden" change Bradley. He was never as good as some said, although he is decent; he lost to PAC the first time. He talked a good fight, but there was a reason he got so down even though he won. It was not because of what the media was saying, its because he tried to live the lie, and even in the pre fight moments, he tried to get Manny to believe it. A sham. Pac went in tonight and beat a good cagey fighter. The whole JMM thing is another story.
I think you will see two more great fights from PAC, depending on how soon he fights. I think you will see Bradley get a Mayweather fight, or try hard for a rubber match. If this fight took place at 14o, it would have showed PAC the monster.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

The flomos never let me down....thanks for the laugh guys :rofl


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac did what I expected him to. He's just at a different level from Bradley and that should have been obvious after the first fight. 

It's the difference between great and very good. Bradley can train his ass off and come in with all the motivation in the world, but he'll never have the tools that Manny has at his disposal.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

JMP said:


> A lot of people are of the belief that Bradley simply boxing, moving, and countering would steer him clear of trouble if he rematched Provodnikov, but I see two things wrong with that.
> 
> 1. Bradley has that Rambo attitude and seems more intent on proving his mettle and balls than being smart
> 2. Provodnikov's intense pressure and sudden bursts of violent punches _make_ Bradley have to fight back and any time that happens, he's in a world of hurt
> ...


I agree with your points, especially the second one, I never understood how people can assume that if Bradley decided to stick and move that he would somehow have an easy nights work ahead of him in a rematch. I`ve always said since their first fight that the kind of pressure that Provo brings and more importantly how effectively he cuts off the ring would see him force Bradley to stand his ground and trade with him to try and keep him off, combine that with Bradley's Rambo mindset and he is going to be in big trouble if a rematch ever takes place.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> by the way I had it 7-5 Bradley
> 
> oh well at least I get vcash for betting on Pac....


oh yeah?

hope this woman gets in to you...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fat Dan had it 118-110, giving Pac the last 7 rounds.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Fat Dan had it 118-110, giving Pac the last 7 rounds.


Shit scorecard imo.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Arum:
"Pacquiao had to get 32 stitches to close up cut".


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

errsta said:


> Heh..
> 
> We all have our moments...
> 
> ...


Tim won the first and fourth. Those are the only rounds he won clearly.

He may have won the fifth and eleventh. They could easily have gone Pac's way too.

He didn't win any other rounds. So do the math.

The range of possibles lies between 118-110 and 116-112.

Watch without sound.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Pacquiao a clear winner again but I didn't enjoy watching that. Like most Bradley fights, it was a bit of an eye-sore. Wild swings making it difficult to spot who landed what.
> 
> But congrats to Pac - he beats a top 5 p4p guy in his prime again, whilst he, Pac, was a shadow of his former self. He should fight Provodnikov and call it a career.


man, that would not be an easy fight. a fight with Provodnikov could potentially send anyone onto retirement!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pacquaio: said he got a leg cramps at some point in the bout.

And Bradley hurt his ancle.

Ya know, the usual for both guys..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Hey chavez isnt fat as fuck


:rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> Hard round to score really.
> I'm gonna go with Manny
> 10 - 9 Manny
> ...


Of course you had Bradley winning.
Always goes for the black american guy. Funny.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I had it 116-112.
> 
> 3-3 through the first 6, 5-1 pac in the last 6.


:deal

this although 5-1 in the last 6, could also be 4-2.

Pac won and well deserved. i love all the retards on here saying Bradley won or it was a draw.

You just have to look at Bradley and his teams faces. they knew they lost


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

watched it with foreign commentary, came out 7-5 pac, but i did give the 2 closest rounds to bradley


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> hope this woman gets in to you...


Bitch sending curses like Gandolf.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> hope this woman gets in to you...


Pac might have won the fight, but clearly Mumma Pac and her Voodoo won the Event. :yep


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Bitch sending curses like Gandolf.


:rofl


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

you think after he sees that Manny's gone tell her to chill out?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Well you can bet Manny will "get his fire back" in his next fight. He's just busy, and not training as hard...or whatever.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Well you can bet Manny will "get his fire back" in his next fight. He's just busy, and not training as hard...or whatever.


^ Butthurt. You hate PACQUIAO..too bad it didn't go your way.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Well you can bet Manny will "get his fire back" in his next fight. He's just busy, and not training as hard...or whatever.


It must hurt that Pac in a declining state still outclassed a really good fighter in his absolute prime. Keep hating...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Been great so far despite all the haters like @turbotime. To be honest its the usual pathetic boxing fans that support Golden Boy/Showtime or HBO/ Top Rank that always without fail shit on the other sides shows, fighters , production etc.
> 
> Just so happens the World Forum is full of Golden Boy fangirls.


Oh shut the fuck up Mugsy.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

rewatched the fight. still came up with a draw.
my card:

01. TB
02. MP
03. MP
04. TB
05. TB
06. TB
07. MP
08. TB
09. MP
10. MP
11. TB
12. MP

114-114
i found rounds 2, 3, and 6 hard to score. had i given Pac the 6th round it would be win by a round. you can flip them how u want. either way this was close. not a blowout.
got a problem with my card? feel free to tell me why i shouldn't have gave Timmy the rounds i gave him..


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Why didn't Bradley followed downstairs to the body with the straight right hand after he popped Manny's head back with a few straight right hand upstairs in the 4th round? He could've hurt Manny when he walked Manny against the ropes, but he didn't set up the straight right downstairs. Even when he throws straight punches, he still looks sloppy like he pushes the punches and stumbling forward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> rewatched the fight. still came up with a draw.
> my card:
> 
> 01. TB
> ...


Tim/Manny
10-9 
9-10
10-9
10-9
9-10
10-9
9-10
10-9
9-10
9-10
10-9
9-10
114-114
I'll admit that I saw it on a crappy video and some of those shots were tough to see if they landed or not


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

From the sounds of it, I'm glad i didn't order this PPV.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> ^ Butthurt. You hate PACQUIAO..too bad it didn't go your way.


Lol...yeah I'm crushed, not sure how I will deal with it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> It must hurt that Pac in a declining state still outclassed a really good fighter in his absolute prime. Keep hating...


In what warped world would it "hurt" me that Manny won a fight? Manny's won a lot of fights...try harder.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Just rewatched. Bradley is far too G just like I was afraid he'd be. Basically fell apart after round 7 :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

1 TB
2 MP
3 mp
4tb
5 tb
6 10-10
7 mp
8 mp
9 mp
10 mp
11 tb
12 mp

7-4-1 for Pacquiao


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> From the sounds of it, I'm glad i didn't order this PPV.


It wasn't _bad_. To be honest, fight for fight it was a _lot_ better than the Pac-Bradley 1 card. There was enough action in each fight to keep me entertained, at any rate. No FOTY contenders, but I enjoyed watching Khabib-Vargas quite a bit.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

1. Vargas fight was decent. At least PPV undercard worthy
2. I had it 8-4. Best I can see it was 7-5 or 9-3 is possible. But no way a draw.
3. If you penalize Pac for hitting gloves or non flush hit to the face, did you penalize Bradley for his wild swings to thin air?
4. This fight was actually better than the first fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

What an absolute war, going by the photos. so much intensity from both. Highly memorable fight IMO


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know if it's because of the angle the picture was taken at, but Bradley being this top heavy is part of the reasons why his punching technique isn't good. He can't really do anything about being top heavy, he got that from his pops genes.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not really the angle, Bradley's biceps definitely looks bigger because their forearms looks identically the same size on all of these pictures except for their biceps.


----------

